
What is a red flag on the first day of the job that tells you might not like it - cpv
https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-red-flag-on-the-first-day-of-the-job-that-tells-you-you-might-not-like-the-job?share=1
======
IronWolve
Lack of basic ITIL processes, no project management, no testing, no backup, no
reviews, no monitoring, no documentation, etc. when they cowboy everything up
because "We are a small group and don't have time for that".

